# New Gran Turismo Release Date



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

Does anyone know when the new gran turismo is due out for the ps3?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

It was announced as 2/11/10 at e3


----------



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

Cant wait, it looks amazing!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Brazo said:


> It was announced as 2/11/???? at e3


Edited for accuracy:lol:


----------

